# iOS app authentication issues



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe this is the wrong place to post this and maybe it’s been mentioned before (couldn’t find it) but, considering we can’t provide direct feedback to Tesla (I don’t tweet and wouldn’t tweet Elon; did a big report but...), here it is:

Why, in Gaia’s name, does the app time out?!?

Phone as key is a great idea but a physical key wouldn’t leave you stranded in the rain (or a sketchy neighborhood) having to re-authorize it at some random time without any warning. Doesn’t matter if you enabled Touch ID because you have to reauthorize that as well.

It would be acceptable (not great compared to a normal key) if you simply had to re-access the app with a quick Touch (or Face) ID like you might a banking app but to have to go through the whole password authorization is ridiculous. How ‘bout a time out message or countdown clock?

Honestly, if the device itself is secured with password/Touch/Face ID and you have some level of auto lock engaged, there’s no reason for the app to have additional security. It’s already more secure than a physical key or a fob and that’s plenty. Don’t inconvenience owners with what’s supposed to be a convenience.

Well, mods, feel free to move this especially if you know a fix.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Maybe this is the wrong place to post this and maybe it's been mentioned before (couldn't find it) but, considering we can't provide direct feedback to Tesla (I don't tweet and wouldn't tweet Elon; did a big report but...), here it is:
> 
> Why, in Gaia's name, does the app time out?!?
> 
> ...


I am not sure what you mean by the app times out. Mine does not.

Also if something does happen to the phone, battery dies, etc., you should have the key card on you for this reason. This is your physical key.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

jdcollins5 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by the app times out. Mine does not.
> 
> Also if something does happen to the phone, battery dies, etc., you should have the key card on you for this reason. This is your physical key.


Well, next time it happens, I'll take screenshots but it always seems to be when I'm urgently trying to get in the car. Of course I have my keycard but, when you start with the card, walk away lock doesn't work even if you finally get the phone connected while driving. Just another thing. To remember when at the destination (not a big deal).

Anyway, basically, the app pops up a dialogue box with a password field that says reauthorization required. Looks a lot like the Touch ID enable dialogue in this image but it says something about the device/app needing to be reauthorized. After that, you still have to reauthorize Touch ID separately.

Considering the app never requires Touch ID when opening, the one time it would be nice would be during these unnecessary reauthorization events.

Just me?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Well, next time it happens, I'll take screenshots but it always seems to be when I'm urgently trying to get in the car. Of course I have my keycard but, when you start with the card, walk away lock doesn't work even if you finally get the phone connected while driving. Just another thing. To remember when at the destination (not a big deal).
> 
> Anyway, basically, the app pops up a dialogue box with a password field that says reauthorization required. Looks a lot like the Touch ID enable dialogue in this image but it says something about the device/app needing to be reauthorized. After that, you still have to reauthorize Touch ID separately.
> 
> ...


Have no idea the issue, but that is not normal (I have to re-enter my password every 3 to 6 months, it's a bit random) but rarely. As long as the phone is with you, it doesn't matter if the phone is locked, the app is open or closed, it should authenticate. If it is also making you enter the password more than every couple of months you have some other issue, that isn't normal.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Well, next time it happens, I'll take screenshots but it always seems to be when I'm urgently trying to get in the car. Of course I have my keycard but, when you start with the card, walk away lock doesn't work even if you finally get the phone connected while driving. Just another thing. To remember when at the destination (not a big deal).
> 
> Anyway, basically, the app pops up a dialogue box with a password field that says reauthorization required. Looks a lot like the Touch ID enable dialogue in this image but it says something about the device/app needing to be reauthorized. After that, you still have to reauthorize Touch ID separately.
> 
> ...


Your attached picture is asking for a password to enable Touch ID, not to log back into the app. You just need to cancel. The phone key should still work.

As for the Key Card, it works just like a physical key. It is a manual operation. When you unlock with the Key Card, you must lock it manually by touching it to the B-pillar. Walk away lock only works with the phone key.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

jdcollins5 said:


> Your attached picture is asking for a password to enable Touch ID, not to log back into the app. You just need to cancel. The phone key should still work.
> 
> As for the Key Card, it works just like a physical key. It is a manual operation. When you unlock with the Key Card, you must lock it manually by touching it to the B-pillar. Walk away lock only works with the phone key.


I don't mean to be a jerk but (don't you hate the "but"?) I did actually say that the screenshot was for Touch ID and that it was similar. As for the keycard, I did say exactly what you said and simply commented that it is easy to forget at the end of a drive when you're so used to using the phone as key.

So glad somebody "liked" your comment and appreciate the effort it took to post a paraphrased version of the quoted post.

Thanks.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

GDN said:


> Have no idea the issue, but that is not normal (I have to re-enter my password every 3 to 6 months, it's a bit random) but rarely. As long as the phone is with you, it doesn't matter if the phone is locked, the app is open or closed, it should authenticate. If it is also making you enter the password more than every couple of months you have some other issue, that isn't normal.


Ah, so it is happening to others!

Yeah, I never mentioned how long between "authentication" events in the app but it might be as long as 6 months. As far as I'm concerned, there's just no need for the app to ever require reauthentication with the mothership and, again, if it must happen, there's no reason that couldn't be done via TouchID rather than wipe that in the same event. Ultimately, if it has to happen and can't be done via Touch ID, how about a warning like "your app authentication will expire in 3 days, you may reauthenticate now by entering your password."?

Thanks for confirming I'm not crazy (about this particular thing) and sorry for not making myself clearer.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Happens to me as well. Suddenly need to enter a password every couple of months it seems. I do wonder about the logic and if there is a security objective that drives this behavior. But I have no idea.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, that's normal - it logs you out to reauthenticate every few months. And it's always a complete PITA. I've only had it happen once when I was trying to get into the car, but it's not fun in any way when that happens. I use the fob, so it's not an issue anymore - one more reason why I like the thing.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

skygraff said:


> I don't mean to be a jerk but (don't you hate the "but"?) I did actually say that the screenshot was for Touch ID and that it was similar. As for the keycard, I did say exactly what you said and simply commented that it is easy to forget at the end of a drive when you're so used to using the phone as key.
> 
> So glad somebody "liked" your comment and appreciate the effort it took to post a paraphrased version of the quoted post.
> 
> Thanks.


So just because you had some people respond attemtpting to assist, but you don't seem to apprecaite that, I'm going to break this down for you.

Lets look at the facts. You never outright say how often the problem happens. However between the two posts you seem to make it out that it happens often, almost to be interpreted weekly, if not more ie _When it's raining, When you're in a sketchy neighborhood,_ etc. We don't know how often you truly find yourselves in those situations. It's rained a lot here lately.

So your attached picture does show a screen shot for having to enable TouchID for the Tesla app however you note that "_Looks a lot like the Touch ID enable dialogue in this image but it says something about the device/app needing to be reauthorized_". So for the Tesla app if the login requested isn't to enable Touch ID, then it must simply be to authroize and log in to your account to get in the app. Those are the only two places you need to authenticate. So you do make it seem you are just trying to get in to the account.

Next you say "_but a *physical key wouldn't leave you stranded* in the rain (or a sketchy neighborhood)_". Tesla provides two physical keys with ever car and then you go on to admit in a reply "_Of course I have my keycard_". So if you've got a key in your pocket why would you attempt to enter a password if you need in quickly? You can also buy a fob if you don't like the card. Both of these options keep you from having to rely on what seems to be made out to be very _unreliable_ phone app, and you even have one of them with you. So I'm not sure why you would try to enter your password standing in the rain vs just pulling the card out of your pocket.

Then we get to: "_It would be acceptable (not great compared to a normal key) if you simply had to re-access the app with a quick Touch (or Face) ID like you might a banking app but to have to go through the whole password authorization is ridiculous._" That isn't how apps work. I've got 28 apps on my phone that use Face ID. I know for a fact that more than one of them still make me re-authenticate from time to time, including Tesla. Citi seems to require it more often than others. They are just trying to keep things seure. Maybe an app update requires it, I don't know the reasons, but I do know that other apps require the same thing to keep my Face ID active for their app, I just have to do it. What happens if you have your phone unlocked and it is snatched from your hand walking down the street? If Face ID wasn't required further for some apps the theif would have access to all of your more protected apps and information.

Next it is "_Honestly, if the device itself is secured with password/Touch/Face ID and you have some level of auto lock engaged, there's no reason for the app to have additional security._" I don't truly disagree with you here, however, I've already noted I have 28 apps that require Face ID and why it might be needed. So I'm guessing Tesla, most banking, Ameritrade and stock accounts, Costco, Health applications, my email accounts and others don't agree with you and me, as all of these apps also use Face ID, yep even when I've already unlocked my phone.

Then you wrap it up a few posts later with this "_*I don't mean to be a jerk but (don't you hate the "but"?)* I did actually say that the screenshot was for Touch ID and that it was similar. As for the keycard, I did say exactly what you said and simply commented that it is easy to forget at the end of a drive when you're so used to using the phone as key.

So glad somebody "liked" your comment and appreciate the effort it took to post a paraphrased version of the quoted post. _"

So you had at least 2 people assist and reply. Simply trying to help from what they saw you describe as a problem, but you don't seem to appreciate that. I'm the guy that liked one of them because the respondent was trying to assist with something I had not initially noticed. I thought it was a helpful reply.

I'm not sure what more you want out of a post with the information you provided when others have replied trying to help.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Happens to me and my wife too, on both our phones. I have no idea why the Touch ID / Face ID option is there, because that appears to be the solution, but like you said it doesn’t work. Really annoying. 😕


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> So just because you had some people respond attemtpting to assist, but you don't seem to apprecaite that


Hmm, not my take on this, and I'm going to defend @skygraff a bit here. Skygraff was frustrated at one specific response, but seems appreciative and reasonable to me in this thread. Even apologized for leaving out how frequently the problem appears.

Regarding the "don't mean to be a jerk" comment to a response, skygraff had just said that the photo wasn't of the actual login problem and that the manual keycard could be used to unlock but then walk away lock wouldn't work. When someone came back saying that the photo wasn't of the login problem and that the manual keycard could be used to unlock but then walk away lock wouldn't work, it didn't surprise me that skygraff was a bit frustrated.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Seriously, thank you all and thanks for putting this where it needs to be!

I was a bit frustrated and do apologize for the snippy tone of that response. I know that the intent was to help and reacted based on my own desire to always communicate as clearly and as precisely as possible; thus the frustration with my message not getting across.

Yes, the keycard is a viable alternative and, if I were truly afraid for my life, I’m sure I’d happily whip out my wallet (along with the phone I’d have on full display while trying to figure out why my car won’t open) to touch the B pillar. Maybe I’d leave my wallet next to my phone in the charger as a reminder to manually lock up at my destination. I agree that is a far better solution than trying to offer a suggestion to my OTA-happy car manufacturer considering the communication deficits they enjoy. Certainly cheaper/sleeker than buying a fob since I went all-in on the keyless lifestyle thanks to this car.

I do, once again, apologize for not clarifying how often this happens. It just seems like, when it does, it is at the most inopportune time and feels like it just happened the last time I was in a bad situation trying to get in my car.

Again, glad to hear I’m not the only one and glad to know, even if it may not seem necessary, t isn’t uncommon among apps. Still hope Tesla will consider modifications to the protocol and, perhaps, add a feedback option to the app; maybe I’ll review it in the App Store.

Thanks again!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

ravisorg said:


> Happens to me and my wife too, on both our phones. I have no idea why the Touch ID / Face ID option is there, because that appears to be the solution, but like you said it doesn't work. Really annoying. 😕


It happens to me on occasion, I can't say what kind of regular interval but less than 6mos. The only saving grace is my keychain knows the password so in the login screen (posted above) I tap 'passwords', find the password in the list, tap it and be done. More than I want to do but at least no typing. (This function, getting that saved password, is using face id as well)

I notice when this happens that the setting for allowing login via Face ID has turned itself off in the Tesla app.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> Have no idea the issue, but that is not normal (I have to re-enter my password every 3 to 6 months, it's a bit random) but rarely. ....


 I would be tickled pink if mine lasted 3 moths. Not even close.

I got the car end of September, 2018 and (Yes, have been keeping count with dates!) have needed to re-enter my password 43 (forty-three) times as of today. No warning - it just fails to login and insists on me re-entering a password. So the app fails to anything. However, afaik, the car still unlocks and starts.

Other than the app is just extremely poorly written, there is no security benefit to have it fail the login. Ever. I'm on Android btw.

Here's the thread you wanted:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/phone-account-requires-re-login.12775/


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> Lets look at the facts. You never outright say how often the problem happens. However between the two posts you seem to make it out that it happens often, almost to be interpreted weekly, if not more ie _When it's raining, When you're in a sketchy neighborhood,_ etc. We don't know how often you truly find yourselves in those situations. It's rained a lot here lately.


That's a significant distortion of what skygraff wrote. He/she didn't say "every time it rains" or anything like that. Skygraff just implied it's inconvenient when it happens in those circumstances. Yes, "stranded" isn't the right description, since the keycard was there as a backup, but skygraff is describing situations where it's incovenient or even scary to _pull out your wallet_ and get the keycard.

I had no trouble recognizing what skygraff was describing as the loss of credentials that most of us experience from time to time. I didn't think the implication was that it happened every week.

For what it's worth, I don't think it's an intentional time out feature, because it seems to happen to my wife's app much more often than mine. It's some kind of bug that has to do with authenticating the phone, perhaps. But yes, it's very annoying.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DocScott said:


> That's a significant distortion of what skygraff wrote. He/she didn't say "every time it rains" or anything like that. Skygraff just implied it's inconvenient when it happens in those circumstances. Yes, "stranded" isn't the right description, since the keycard was there as a backup, but skygraff is describing situations where it's incovenient or even scary to _pull out your wallet_ and get the keycard.
> 
> I had no trouble recognizing what skygraff was describing as the loss of credentials that most of us experience from time to time. I didn't think the implication was that it happened every week.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think it's an intentional time out feature, because it seems to happen to my wife's app much more often than mine. It's some kind of bug that has to do with authenticating the phone, perhaps. But yes, it's very annoying.


My confusion is this:
My app may require reauthorization to do things like cool the car before I get to it, but if I never open the app I would never know. That is to say, as long as I don't check the app the key works regardless of whether I need to reauthorize or not.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The re-authorization likely happens because logging in creates an auth token, which has a creation date. The server side would have a maximum expiration time set, and after that it rejects the token, which would trigger another login request. Other things that might trigger a login request would be if the app is reinstalled, or if something is upgraded server side, and all tokens purged.

I got into the habit of opening the app a few times a week while I'm at home. That seems to limit the number of times it hits me with the login request at a bad time (such as standing outside the car in the rain).

I haven't been able to get the Face ID option to work either.

If you have trouble with walk-away-unlock or phone unlock, or if the car is stubborn about letting you start it, that's a Bluetooth token issue - reboot the phone first, and if that doesn't work, reboot the MCU.

You haven't _really_ been nearly stranded until you managed to confuse the unlock system by parking too close to the room you're going into, and then coming right back out. And then the car thinks it's unlocked but it's not, so it won't activate the keycard reader. The crazy idea I had to fix that was to go for a little walk so I was far enough from the car to allow it to reset. After that, it worked again.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

JasonF said:


> If you have trouble with walk-away-unlock or phone unlock, or if the car is stubborn about letting you start it, that's a Bluetooth token issue - reboot the phone first, and if that doesn't work, reboot the MCU.
> 
> .


This is a wider issue on iOS and Android. I know Tesla engineers are looking at this and I have passed them considerable information on testing both platforms. But I have no feedback other than do not force quit the App. Leave it in background. It helps marginally and the official workaround for this Tesla's recommendation for me to pass on.


Delete Phone Key parings in vehicle
Delete the Tesla app
Re-download the Tesla app
Re-pair your phone as a key

Its not a quick fix but it does work for a few weeks to a month or two after doing this.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> My confusion is this:
> My app may require reauthorization to do things like cool the car before I get to it, but if I never open the app I would never know. That is to say, as long as I don't check the app the key works regardless of whether I need to reauthorize or not.


I wish I had that luck.

Perhaps, since I don't leave BT turned on (turn it on as I leave house so about 50' before reaching car) nor do I keep location or background app refresh enabled for power reasons. That said, in most cases, I don't have to open the app as long as I leave BT on while running errands and, even occasionally, for longer stops like dining or movies. Unfortunately, being unable to unlock the doors after such a stop has happened so often that I've now gotten in the habit of opening the app as I walk out the door of such an establishment (and my home).

As an experiment, I tried opening the doors/pulling the cord today without bringing the app up from multitasking suspension. First, I turned on BT as I left my house (know it worked because it recorded me unlocking/locking my house door). When that didn't work, I turned on background app refresh then, after that failed, turned on location. With no success, I turned off background and location then brought the app up and it showed the key was disconnected so I turned BT off and back on which, finally, let me in.

Of course, I'm extremely happy I didn't have to reauthorize!

Ran errands without turning off BT or reopening the app and had no problems, as expected.

I'm going to leave BT on while not waking the app for the rest of the day and will try opening the car sometime later or tomorrow (giving the car plenty of time to sleep). Assuming that won't let me in without rousing the app, I will try again with background app refresh and BT on but not location. If none of that works, it's either a RAM issue with the iPhone 6, a BT antenna issue (replaced it 2 years ago and no other problems), or the whole token thing above my pay grade.

Meantime, I read the other thread and feel less alone about these issues. I definitely agree that this functionality deserves some attention but, even though I don't play the games, doubt those projects are scavenging resources from each other. If anything, the games are more likely pulling focus from timing out camp mode's display or enabling passenger profiles. Here's hoping those with the teams' ears are passing along stuff like this.

Thanks!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Perhaps, since I don't leave BT turned on (turn it on as I leave house so about 50' before reaching car) nor do I keep location or background app refresh enabled for power reasons.


Ah. Yeah, this could be the difference.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

In 2.5 years, I can’t recall ever being prompted to sign back into the Tesla app. iPhone user; multiple phones using the same account.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

skygraff said:


> I wish I had that luck.
> 
> Perhaps, since I don't leave BT turned on (turn it on as I leave house so about 50' before reaching car) nor do I keep location or background app refresh enabled for power reasons.


Can I ask if iPhone or Android? I have location, background refresh and BT on all the time - have not noticed excessive power usage. iPhone Xs iOS 13.5.1


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

msjulie said:


> Can I ask if iPhone or Android? I have location, background refresh and BT on all the time - have not noticed excessive power usage. iPhone Xs iOS 13.5.1


Buried in that post but it's there: iPhone 6 at Mac iOS for that model.

I just always followed the recommended power saving settings and figured it also enhanced security a bit as well. Location is the big one, obviously, but even a low power antenna, if unnecessary, seems a reasonable thing to turn off.

I can't say whether any of it has impacted my battery life (the web and this site sure do) but I certainly don't get what I used to even after the battery replacement program. Phone gets hot more often, too, so could be everything's optimized for the newer models (everything's way too RAM intensive for the 6).

I did open the door after about 5 hours away while keeping BT on but got a notification about firmware update about 4 hours into that and also had location/background refresh on for a bike ride with Strava so will test again tomorrow.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Opening the door, the next day, didn't work with only BT being left on but, after two days of testing, background app refresh does work. According to the battery usage, the Tesla app background activity is negligible. It doesn't appear that BT is having much impact either but I'm gonna test a day with BT off and turning it on just as I head out the door, out of curiosity.

Thanks for the help (with this thread drift)!


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Here is an invitation if you are interested...
As I posted official instructions from Tesla on working around this problem, a few more examples of people struggling with the authentication issue to Unlock, or Allow the car to drive. And along with that, WAL probably fails from time to time.

If you did what I passed on in post 19 in this thread and all is working well, Great.
But if you did that AND are still having issues (sometimes it takes days or weeks), they asked me to collect information.

Your phone and O/S version
Your VIN
Your email

I don't expect anyone wants to publish this openly. So if you are willing to share, and frankly have a little trust in me, shoot me a DM with your current experiences and info above.
They may reach out to you directly but I have been asked not to publish direct emails or we know this door will be overwhelmed with other issues and lose the connection.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I wish you would pass along that they Seriously Need to add a user software support portal of some kind. This insiders only (and the pet issues involved) way that they're currently using is going to destroy their users faith in them. I'm glad you've found a way to communicate with them about your pet issue, but a lot of the rest of us also have pet issues that are being left high and dry.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Opening the door, the next day, didn't work with only BT being left on but, after two days of testing, background app refresh does work. According to the battery usage, the Tesla app background activity is negligible. It doesn't appear that BT is having much impact either but I'm gonna test a day with BT off and turning it on just as I head out the door, out of curiosity.
> 
> Thanks for the help (with this thread drift)!


Tested with background app refresh on and BT off until heading out the door. Success.

While I've gotten into the habit of opening the app as I approach my car, this may be a worthwhile configuration for now and we'll see if the eventual authentication issue arises again at an inopportune time (like when trying to open the frunk or pre-cool) but, hopefully, I want feel at risk in those situations.

Still, even though all aspects of what I've raised in this thread were, in fact, rehashes of other threads, I'm glad we've had this time together and I'm glad to know Tesla's making a minimal effort to listen.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

sduck said:


> I wish you would pass along that they Seriously Need to add a user software support portal of some kind. This insiders only (and the pet issues involved) way that they're currently using is going to destroy their users faith in them. I'm glad you've found a way to communicate with them about your pet issue, but a lot of the rest of us also have pet issues that are being left high and dry.


Not sure what you mean by insiders and pet issues. I have invited others to provide data to Tesla can resolve this and not one person has stepped up.

Also if there is others systemic issues, let me hear of them and I can share some things. If enough people have the issue and share details, that's how s/w gets fixed.

The problem is if it turns into a bxxxx fest such as "I want Sirius-XM" or "Why did my range drop 2%?" it won't be productive.

I am open to improving the dialogue and the ball is in our court on this issue.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

NR4P said:


> I have invited others to provide data to Tesla can resolve this and not one person has stepped up.


Sorry. I just don't have the issue to provide the input.


----------

